# is chromium broken?



## xchris (Oct 8, 2020)

Its days since I am  trying to make the darn thing use the gnome-keyring (save logins inside it)
I m following the same procedure I did while on archlinux ( pam + .xinitrc ) as I don't use a
login manager, its just cwm btw. If any help thanks in advance.


----------

